# Rhacodactylus ciliatus photo thread



## Thompson08 (Jun 14, 2009)

There has been a lot of people starting to get crested geckos, so I thought I'd make a thread where everyone can post there pictures in! Here are my geckos


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Best buddies





Rawr.





Yummy.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's a ton of photos lol



















































Thanks,
-Chris


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 15, 2009)

more pics


----------



## 1crazygecko (Jun 16, 2009)

*Niiiice!!*

nice!!! ;P ;P ;P


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 23, 2009)

*New male*


----------



## syndicate (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice!Now this would be considered a blonde right?Or extreme harlequin?
I still get a lil confused about morphs heh


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 23, 2009)

He is close to being both, but he is not really creamy enough for me to call him a blonde so I would call him an extreme harlequin. If his lats and limb markings matched the color down the back then I would call it a blonde. Kinda like this female.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 24, 2009)

*My crestie update.  *

Currently I have three females and a male living together.  

I have 5 eggs incubating, had 6 - one hatched a few hours ago!  So far, all of the babies are out of one pair - the big red dalmation male, Mango, and the bright yellow dalmation female, "Gator".  She has eggs in her now, too.

The hatchling that emerged this morning:
















These are the older siblings to the one above.  They fire up orangy-red!





















This is Mango.  He's huge!
















This is Lilly, my youngest female.  She just joined the group about 2 weeks ago.  I hadn't realized how big she had gotten!
















Here's Fern, she has laid eggs, but they haven't hatched yet.
















Here is Gator, who is due to lay some eggs.  I can feel them when I hold her.  She's been acting sorta nesty.  Bet she'll lay within a day or two.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 24, 2009)

Holy cow Mango is massive! What's his weight?


----------



## equuskat (Jun 24, 2009)

Hang on, I'll weigh him.

Edit: 67.5 grams.  rawr.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 24, 2009)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## The Juice (Jul 2, 2009)

A few pics of my male & female R.Auriculatus (gargoyle gecko) Relatives of r.ciliatus


----------



## The Juice (Jul 2, 2009)

Another pic of the female(not fired up)


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 3, 2009)

Not too cooperative..


----------



## syndicate (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## james (Jul 3, 2009)

*OK fine*

here are the 2 males for my project. The 3 females look the same. I also have some really solid red dalmations I'm rearing up and I'll have to get some pics of them.


----------



## james (Jul 3, 2009)

*one more*

hoping for it to be a male to breed with my females that look like this.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 3, 2009)

james said:


> hoping for it to be a male to breed with my females that look like this.


WOW! Now that is RED! :worship:


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 5, 2009)

*Nice..... James........Nice*

Great pics and that is what I like to see in true red dals.  Looks like some great Holloween Harley and Extreme Red projects forth coming.  Some solid stripeing, which I am sure you have, and you've got the best sellers covered.

Hats off,
Joe


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 7, 2009)

*This is KRUMM*

This is my crestie. I was gonna get two females but i fell in love with this little dude the minute i saw him.
1ST TIME I SAW HIM AT THE SHOP





ALL SETTLED IN





ANOTHER SHOT AT HOME


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 7, 2009)

New female that is coming next Tuesday!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 8, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> New female that is coming next Tuesday!


Forget you then! I was going to buy that one for my male D:< congrats


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2009)

You have a pinner male? I must have missed that post, point me to the pics I'd love to see him!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 8, 2009)

BOOM! Here he is unfired


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey he is a nice one too! (at the top of the thread and I missed it :wall: )
I think that new lady might go with this male, (maybe I have not decided yet.)


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 8, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Harley ...


is a motorcycles, right?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 8, 2009)

And one of your nice females should go with my nice male :}


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 8, 2009)

This lady came today!


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 8, 2009)

*is a motorcycles, right?*

Can't wait to see a Harley on a Harley  That would be a great pic Anastasia.....You just let me know when your ready to get some real nice Harleys to photograph on your Harley I would love to see that pic LOL:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here I come!!!!Rawrrrrr!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 9, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Here I come!!!!Rawrrrrr!


yay! congrats!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice one Ryan!Is that the super hatch your using?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Joe, the females growing like a weed!


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 10, 2009)

*Glad to hear it Rick!*

Glad she is doing well and make sure you find her a nice Yellow boy to keep her colors going when she reaches breeding age.  I new her colors would only get better, she looks great, and the yellow pin on yellow is unique.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 13, 2009)

few new photos


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Stepping up the collection....*

Nice Chris, it looks like the collection is going well.  Any buns in the oven?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks!Still don't have any breedable size females here Joe..But that is about to change very soon ;]
-Chris


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 14, 2009)

*New pinner lady*

She did not want to sit still!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice shots!!thats one sexy female


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 14, 2009)

She is a looker that is for sure!
I think I might have my pinner group all together now. 4 females 2 males and 4 unsexed.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Keep me posted*

Sounds good & can't wait to see the pictures of & offspring from the new adult females to come Chris K.I.T with the updates


----------



## syndicate (Jul 15, 2009)

My new blonde female!
Lots of photos lol


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 15, 2009)

*Blood & Lavendar*

Are those blood (red) dalmation spots on her?  I have a few and love the blood dals.  Also it looks like she has some Lavendar tones which are nice as well.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah good eye there is a few red spots on her.Her parents have no spots from what I'm told.
Here she is goofing around with her larger sister.Shes been gettin much darker lately!


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Interesting....possible swirl....*

I was noticing in this last pic there is also the begining of the "swirl" solid stripe (designer morph) that she has a little of.  Don't know if you had the chance to check out thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1438191&postcount=141 2nd and 4th picture, but man it is an awesome morph.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> I was noticing in this last pic there is also the begining of the "swirl" solid stripe (designer morph) that she has a little of.  Don't know if you had the chance to check out thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1438191&postcount=141 2nd and 4th picture, but man it is an awesome morph.


What the heck is a "swirl" solid strip "designer morph"? 

I can't seem to find anything anywhere online on any of the sites about a "swirl" solid stripe "designer morph" (other then this post)

If you have some links describing this morph I'd love to check them out.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

Thought you might ask LOL  I will quote Anthony Caponetto at his site,  http://www.ciliatus.com 

"Designer Crested Gecko Morphs      
We get designer crested gecko morphs when specific base traits are combined with specific colors and/or with other specific base trait.  In many cases, designer morphs are simply made-up names for projects where several different base traits (or 'morphs') and a specific base color are being combined.

For simplicity's sake, these names are simply trade names coined by the breeder who developed the project, in order to describe it in more simple terms and also to distinguish them from other bloodlines.  For example, my 'Marble' crested geckos are a specific bloodline that combines an orange base color with a chevron-shaped flame dorsal pattern, an extremely strong Tiger pattern and Dalmatian spots.  As you can probably imagine, saying "Marble" when talking about that bloodline is a whole lot easier than saying "Anthony Caponetto Orange Chevron Tiger Dalmatian".

The term solid "swirl" stripe has been used as well as several other names given to breeder specific morphs that may or may not be "anywhere online on any of the sites" however, this does not change the fact the the morph is there & until a specific name is used for this morph (there are so many different names for morphs) then I will continue to refer to it as a solid "swirl" stripe.  Hope this helps and again you can see her unique incredible beauty here  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1438191 &postcount=141 2nd & 4th pic.

Hope this helps,
Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> "Designer Crested Gecko Morphs
> We get designer crested gecko morphs when specific base traits are combined with specific colors and/or with other specific base trait. In many cases, designer morphs are simply made-up names for projects where several different base traits (or 'morphs') and a specific base color are being combined.
> The term solid "swirl" stripe has been used as well as several other names given to breeder specific morphs that may or may not be "anywhere online on any of the sites" however, this does not change the fact the the morph is there & until a specific name is used for this morph (there are so many different names for morphs) then I will continue to refer to it as a solid "swirl" stripe.


I know what a designer morph is, I just don't see anyone using the term you used which is why I asked. But I now understand you are making it up now so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

*No Problem*

Glad you like her & If you are one of the first to make it then yes, you can name it, or call it what ever you want LOL   It definitely makes it Kinda Fun!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Glad you like her & If you are one of the first to make it then yes, you can name it, or call it what ever you want LOL


I never said I liked her. 
I personally think it looks kinda plain. 



> It definitely makes it Kinda Fun!!


Yes I agree that would be fun. 

But one gecko with a different color scheme does not mean I am going to coin a designer morph name for it. I'd only maybe do that if I started consistently producing geckos with those colors.

If everyone started coining morphs like the Captain Morgan Smoothie morph just because they produced a gecko that did not fall exactly into the preset morphs the hobby would be jacked up imo.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

*I am sorry you feel that way......*

1.  "I never said I liked her. 
I personally think it looks kinda plain"

I am sorry you feel that way .  I thinkg she is beautiful and so do several others, but everyone is entitled to there own opinion Ryan. 

2. "Yes I agree that would be fun". 

Great, maybe someday you will start producing alot of unique morphs and will be able to.

3.  "But one gecko with a different color scheme does not mean I am going to coin a designer morph name for it. I'd only maybe do that if I started consistently producing geckos with those colors." 

I agree & A. She is not the only one  B. I have consitantly produced several geckos (best of luck to you by the way) C. As I stated earlier, I have not been the only one refering to the "swirl" & would have to give credit to a friend of mine who produced several geckos as well and came up with the original name (I wonder if he might get mad if I claim it as mine LOL)  

4. "If everyone started coining morphs like the Captain Morgan Smoothie morph just because they produced a gecko that did not fall exactly into the preset morphs the hobby would be jacked up imo."

Never had one LOL so I don't know about the Captain Morgan cliche, but I think your point actually already exist and that is why there are so many different individuals making names up for everything :clap:   It does not bother me and I always welcome new comers to the Crested Gecko hobby as I have been doing this for a while & enjoy seeing others enjoy the hobby(Welcome Ryan, Best Of Luck)

Joe


----------



## syndicate (Jul 16, 2009)

My biggest male has a kind of swirl type pattern on his back





He has really nice crests to and lots of portholes.I'm wondering if he will fit into any of my current projects well or not.I dunno if I would call him a "desighner morph" hehe but hes a nice looking harley male :]
-Chris


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay I get swirls too!  








And another one too, 
This guy I bet has great swirls if I get a better picture of them. 







Oh and sorry to hear about that egg dying after being shipped Joe. Hope it does not happen again any time soon.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Swirl & Whirl*

Looks Great Chris your swirl is close to solid & love the crest!!! Would be cool to breed to another and try to get it solid.  Your Swirl is getting there as well Ryan keep it going.  Ya, actually I have now had 3 eggs that were shipped that were infertile (Not Died!)  That was my error for shipping them, but I did warn it was the females first clutches and she had not been proven yet & told them I would quickly refund their money or send others (which I did)  3 out of 100 or so is still great & 100% still have not died!!!! YES!!! all 3 were cut open and had no signs of life, but were infertile (claims by the individulas!) So I have still not had an egg die in all my shipping and am happy no little budies suffered.  Thanks for the communication all

Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Looks Great Chris your swirl is close to solid & love the crest!!! Would be cool to breed to another and try to get it solid.  Your Swirl is getting there as well Ryan keep it going.  Ya, actually I have now had 3 eggs that were shipped that were infertile (Not Died!)  That was my error for shipping them, but I did warn it was the females first clutches and she had not been proven yet & told them I would quickly refund their money or send others (which I did)  3 out of 300 or so is still great & 100% still have not died!!!! YES!!! all 3 were cut open and had no signs of life, but were infertile (claims by the individulas!) So I have still not had an egg die in all my shipping and am happy no little budies suffered.  Thanks for the communication all
> 
> Joe






			
				JoeRossi; said:
			
		

> Your Swirl is getting there as well Ryan keep it going.


I am calling mine the soft serve ice cream morph myself. 





JoeRossi said:


> 3 out of 300 or so is still great & 100% still have not died!!!!
> Joe




So in March you said you have shipped over 50 eggs safely, and now 4 months later you are saying over 300 huh.........interesting.



JoeRossi;03-16-2009 said:


> "So, if you have shipped over 50 eggs safely and have recieved great feedback then someone has the opinion this


Post 30 if you want to refresh youself. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=148006&page=2

I hate math but lets dive in...............

Lets say when you said over 50 eggs shipped safely that meant between 50 and 60 (in this case we will go with 60) That leaves 240 eggs un accounted for. 

So to make up the 240 missing eggs in 4 months, 

lets see here 2 eggs a month per female, but only 4 months to get to 240,

That's 30 females all laying perfect eggs to get that number. 

30 x 2 eggs a month = 60 eggs a month x 4 months = 240. 

I smell poo...............


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

*You caught me lol*

Your right, there was a typo Ryan, I ment 100 and accidently put 3 because I usee the "3 out of" right before.  I went back and edited the post.  I am glad to see you are on top of your game, went through all my posts, and are so interested in my posts and gecko breeding ...are you interested in a few of my geckos?  Let me know if you wish to purchase a few & thanks for the long Math explanation when you could have just asked me if I had a typo 

Best of Luck Ryan, 
Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Your right, there was a typo Ryan, I ment 100 and accidently put 3 because I usee the "3 out of" right before.  I went back and edited the post.  I am glad to see you are on top of your game, went through all my posts, and are so interested in my posts and gecko breeding ...are you interested in a few of my geckos?  Let me know if you wish to purchase a few & thanks for the long Math explanation when you could have just asked me if I had a typo
> 
> Best of Luck Ryan,
> Joe


Ahh a typo, that makes sense. I always forget that the 1 and 3 are so close together. 



> are you interested in a few of my geckos?  Let me know if you wish to purchase a few


 I have 8.18.24/24 eggs incubating in the gecko department so I think I am ok for now. If I have a need for some of your swirl designer morphs I'll pm you right away with cash in hand.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thanks for understanding....*

Thanks for understanding and yes the 1 and 3 are one key away, but it honestly was just the fact I just pressed 3 and was typing fast so I just hit it again I guess.  I will try and work on my spelling errors and typing more.  No, problem & just let me know on the designer morphs I always enjoy cash  TTFN I think that is how it went ta ta for now, welcome to the hobby, and again best of luck.

Joe


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 17, 2009)

O hai guise!


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 17, 2009)

*Lol*

Nice Garg Rick....what happend did he bite your finger there it's bleeding LOL J/K


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 17, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Nice Garg Rick....what happend did he bite your finger there it's bleeding LOL J/K


Thanks. Nah, nicked it when I was cutting up some veggies.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay! I come home from work and find another baby hatching!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Ryan, is that one of those new "chevron" designer morphs?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 18, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Hey Ryan, is that one of those new "chevron" designer morphs?


Ooo I think you're right!


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 18, 2009)

*NoExcuse.....*

Hey,I see your in SD as well.  Let me know if you need any help with morph identification NoExcuse or looking to purchase as well.  I have many flame, harley, or tiger morph baby cresteds & several with the same morph as shown.  I am not too far away so we could even meet up no shipping charge, would be fun feel free to PM me,

Joe


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 18, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Hey,I see your in SD as well.  Let me know if you need any help with morph identification NoExcuse or looking to purchase as well.  I have many flame, harley, or tiger morph baby cresteds & several with the same morph as shown.  I am not too far away so we could even meet up no shipping charge, would be fun feel free to PM me,
> 
> Joe


Hehe.  Nah, I'm not even into crested geckos.  I'm just bored and decided to poke a bit of fun.  Thanks for the unsolicited PM though.  I appreciate it.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 18, 2009)

*No Problem.....*

No problem & just let me know.  I often do take the opportunity, since I enjoy my cresteds so much, to try and get others into the hobby especially when they decide to enter threads on the specific topic  .


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 18, 2009)

I come home today and find the other eggs clutch mate hatching!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 18, 2009)

Such a pretty baby!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh nice!That looks like hold back material to me ;]

Heres a future male breeder


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep I have a male kinda like that too. He has some growing to do first before he can meet any ladies.
Here he is unfired.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2009)

looking nice!I want some 100% pinstripe extreme harlys hehe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Caught some ladies shedding!*

























And I just missed this gal, she was finishing up when I spotted her.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 19, 2009)

I see you!


----------



## bigdog999 (Jul 19, 2009)

My what big eye you have.  Great picture Rick


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 19, 2009)

*Let me know & Is that a crocadile?*

Let me know SYN "100% pin Harley"

Is that a crocodile Rick LOL I felt like captain hook for a second with that big eye staring at me ....cool pic,


Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 19, 2009)

*A better way*

Do you like using your fingers to stir food? Do you like using a sugar loaded baby food as a base for your gecko food? Maybe you like putting pinches of this and pinches of that into your food in guesswork amounts.......
If you do then I guess you can skip this and keep on keepin on. 
But if you want to see a short video on a better way then watch the video below! The methods I touch base on are simple and proven effective by many major breeders of Rhacodactylus ciliatus.
Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dx7GU1UYlQI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dx7GU1UYlQI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice pictures everyone! Nice garg rick


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 23, 2009)

_i got Geckos too!_ :} 

2.5inch baby(unsexed/non-fired)











purchased from JoeRossi.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice one!Welcome to the dark side haha!


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 23, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Nice one!Welcome to the dark side haha!


lol. thanx!  

my female











thanx again...


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nyce syndicate! what size/is it sexed?  :clap: 


my female, again. un-fired.







more of my new lil guy. un-fired.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2009)

Both of the ones pictured are males..the bottom one being the largest.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 24, 2009)

*Nice Camera....*

Nice Camera work Matt & Chris great pics.  I am glad your new little ones are doing well Matt & they look as happy as can be in their new home.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Nice Camera work Matt & Chris great pics.  I am glad your new little ones are doing well Matt & they look as happy as can be in their new home.


thanx Joe. :}


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 25, 2009)

Little one is getting bigger!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ren is looking awesome these days.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 27, 2009)

man his white crests are so nice!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL She is quick


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol took me a minutes to figure out what the last pic was of. Awesome gecko and pics! :clap:


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 29, 2009)

*Fun Stuff....*

Fun picture herp girl and nice yellow tones, get her a nice yellow boy to play with:razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 1, 2009)

more pics! :}


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 1, 2009)

couple more!


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 1, 2009)

*Man I like.....*

Man I like those bright yellow pins.  Pics are looking good & can't wait to see some fired.

Joe


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 1, 2009)

my female :razz:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome new hatchling.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 4, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome new hatchling.


Ugly hatchling, might as well just send it to me now


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 4, 2009)

More of my hatchlings.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 4, 2009)

that's awesome! :clap:


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Fun picture herp girl and nice yellow tones, get her a nice yellow boy to play with:razz:


I've been kicking that idea around some.... :}


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 4, 2009)

*Let me Know*

Always fun HerpGirl and let me know if your looking.  I am sure I can come up with something


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2009)

New addition to my gecko colony


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 13, 2009)

and this is his tank! 







now I need me a nice pinstripe female! btw he's 20grams


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 14, 2009)

*Here is some of my new cresteds*

Here's momma!!











Daddy!!











Babies!!


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 14, 2009)

*Yummy.....*

Nice yellow...I Like, looks like a banana


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## AzJohn (Aug 18, 2009)

My Red Heads. They were born this weekend.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 30, 2009)

*Dal spots*

I like the Dal spots Syn...Have any blood Dals?


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Aug 30, 2009)

*More gecko pic's........*

New Female....Pic 1 and 2


----------

